# 6.5*55 swedish rifle questions



## oakley75 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a swedish 6.5*55 M/96 rifle. I am just trying to figure out any information about the gun. On the side it says Carl Gustav 1904. Any information is greatly appreciated. thanks for your time.


----------



## rsbhunter (Jun 26, 2007)

My best suggestion is to research it on google....i have a carbine with turned down bolt, and i promise, that if in good, safe condition, the rifle is capable of excellent accuracy...with the iron sights...i shot at and hit 3 out of 5 steel rams at 500 yards with the iron sights set at 500 meters.....i only wish my eyes were younger so that i would shoot it more....The brass dial on the stock tells alot about the bore condition, again , explained on the web....rsbhunter :sniper:


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I also have a model 1896 Swedish Mauser. It too is a Carl Gustav made in 1904. It is very accurate; even with open sights it will shoot sub moa groups from a good rest. If you have the original disk on the stock it will tell you the rifle's condition the last time it was in the armory. Here is a link you may find helpful http://www.chuckhawks.com/m-96.htm

My son used this old Swede for years to hunt North Dakota deer; he called it the "Meatball" and only gave it up when his eyes needed a scope. Enjoy your old Swede they are a great rifle and the 6.6x55 SE is a great cartridge, way ahead of it's time.


----------

